# حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف



## KOKOMAN (23 أبريل 2008)

حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف 




أحد الأيام إجتمع المال والعلم والشرف ودار بين الثلاثة الحوار التالي 




قال المال



إن سحري على الناس عظيم 


وبريقي يجذب الصغير والكبير


بي تفرج الأزمات 


وفي غيابي تحل التعاسة والنكبات 



قال العلم 



إنني أتعامل مع العقول 


وأعالج الأمور بالحكمة والمنطق والقوانين المدروسة


لا بالدرهم والدينار 


إنني في صراع مستمر من أجل الانسان ضد أعداء الانسانية 


الجهل والفقر والمرض



قال الشرف 


أما أنا ف ثمني غال ولا أُباع وأُشترى


من حرِص علي شرفته 


ومن فَرّطَ في حطمتُه وأذللته 




عندما أراد الثلاثة الإنصراف تساءلوا : كيف نتلاقى ؟ 



قال المال 



إن أردتم زيارتي يا أخواني فابحثوا عني في ذلك القصر العظيم



وقال العلم 



أما أنا فابحثوا عني في تلك الجامعة وفي مجالس الحكماء



ظل الشرف صامتاً فسألاه زميلاه لم لا تتكلم ؟؟؟؟ 



قال 

أما أنا فإن ذهبت فلن أعود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*

ميرسي يا كوكو علي الموضوع الرائع والمغزي الاروع
تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك
وكل سنه وانت طيب يا باشا​


----------



## yousteka (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*

T  H   A    N    K     S
يا كوكو مان على الموضوع الجامد ده.المال   العلم   الشرف   المال من عند ربنا
والعلم والحكمة ربنا نينعم على الانسان بيهم
اما الشرف ربنا بخلقنا بيه واللي يمشي في طريقه وحسب تعليمه هو ده اللي بيعرف يحافظ عليه



كل سنة وانت طيب وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا كوكو علي الموضوع الرائع والمغزي الاروع
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك
> وكل سنه وانت طيب يا باشا​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووورك يانفين
نورتى الموضوع 
وانتى طيبه​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*



yousteka قال:


> T  H   A    N    K     S
> يا كوكو مان على الموضوع الجامد ده.المال   العلم   الشرف   المال من عند ربنا
> والعلم والحكمة ربنا نينعم على الانسان بيهم
> اما الشرف ربنا بخلقنا بيه واللي يمشي في طريقه وحسب تعليمه هو ده اللي بيعرف يحافظ عليه
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى الاضافه الرائعه 
نورت الموضوع 
وانت طيب ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*

موضووع حلو اووووى يا كوكو مان ميرررسى وكل سنه وانت طيب .


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*



Dona Nabil قال:


> موضووع حلو اووووى يا كوكو مان ميرررسى وكل سنه وانت طيب .



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا يادونا على مرووووووووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع 
وانتى طيبه ياباشا ​


----------



## amad_almalk (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*

موضوع جميل جدا ياكوكو 
مرسى خالص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*

موضوع جميل يا كوكومان

الاخ yousteka


> اما الشرف ربنا بخلقنا بيه



(الشرف - الامانة - الصدق) = صفات مكتسبة من الاهل والمجتمع 
ولكن الله عندما يجدها فى انسان يباركه ويساعده على المحافظه عليها


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كوكومان
> 
> الاخ yousteka
> 
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*



amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ياكوكو
> مرسى خالص
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك ياعماد 
نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*

ميرسى يا كوكو ليك على الكلمات الجميله 
ربنا يباركك موضوع هايل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: حوار بين المال والعلم والشرف*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا كوكو ليك على الكلمات الجميله
> ربنا يباركك موضوع هايل​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا نفين  
نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*حوار بين ثلاثة : العــــــلم و المال و الشـــــــــــــــرف*

حوار بين ثلاثة : العــــــلم و المال و الشـــــــــــــــرف 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




في أحد الأيام إجتمع ودار بين الثلاثة الحوار التالي :

قال المالْ :
إن سحري على الناس عظيم ..
وبريقي يجذب الصغير والكبير،
بي تفرج الأزمات ..
وفي غيابي تحل التعاسة والنكبات !

قال العلْم :
إنني أتعامل مع العقول ..
وأعالج الأمور بالحكمة والمنطق والقوانين المدروسة!
لا بالدرهم والدينار !
إنني في صراع مستمر من أجل الانسان ضد أعداء الانسانية
الجهل والفقر والمرض.

قال الشرف :
أما أنا فثمني غال ولا أُباع وأُشترى،
من حرِص عليّ شرفتُه ..
ومن فَرّطَ فيّ حَطمتُه وأذللته !

عندما أراد الثلاثة الإنصراف تساءلوا : كيف نتلاقى ؟

قال المال :
إن أردتم زيارتي يا أخواني فابحثوا عني في ذلك القصر العظيم.

وقال العلم :
أما أنا فابحثوا عني في تلك الجامعة .

ظل الشرف صامتاً فسألاه زميلاه لم لا تتكلم ؟؟؟؟
قال: أما أنا فإن ذهبت فلن أعود



سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## dodi lover (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ثلاثة : العــــــلم و المال و الشـــــــــــــــرف*

موضووووووووووع جميل أووووى 


بس على اد ما هو جميل فهو قديم

بس ميرسى ليك على تعبك

وربنا يعوض محبتك خييير​


----------



## اخوكم (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: حوار بين ثلاثة : العــــــلم و المال و الشـــــــــــــــرف*




> موضووووووووووع جميل أووووى
> 
> 
> بس على اد ما هو جميل فهو قديم
> ...




thaaaaaaaaaaank you 




سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا دونا ​


----------



## Mason (25 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى كوكو على الموضوع الجميل دا 
بجد تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2010)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2010)

*


موضوع رائع جداااا يا كوكو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده والقيم
الرب يباركك
صلات الشهداء والقديسين تكون معاك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2010)

*شكرا للحوار الرائع جدا الر ب يكون معاكم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *موضوع رائع جداااا يا كوكو*
> 
> *شكرااااا جزيلا*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل ده والقيم
> الرب يباركك
> صلات الشهداء والقديسين تكون معاك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للحوار الرائع جدا الر ب يكون معاكم*


 
ميرررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

